# ph +



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i recently have been adding some ph + to my water to get the ph up to about 7.

it costs 25usd for 160mm. and i need to add about 100mm to my 75 every time i do a whaterchange.
amd another 50 to my 30.
i have drift wood/roots in both tanks and they lower the ph.

something else i could do to up my ph?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Holly rock will raise your PH.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> Holly rock will raise your PH.


white rocks yeah?

i addeed some to my 75, but i think i will need alot for it to make a difference.
pics?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Texas Holly. You'll need 1 to 11/2 lb per gallon. I got mine at a local rock place (46 cents a lb) instead of LFS.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> Texas Holly. You'll need 1 to 11/2 lb per gallon.


can i get that in liters/kilos plz? lol


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's alot cheaper than adding Ph+ ever water change.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> That's alot cheaper than adding Ph+ ever water change.


yeah i figured that, but how many kilos do i need for a 75 g.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

1 litre = 0.264172051 US gallon
1 kilogram = 2.20462262 pound

roughly 200 kilo


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> 225 kilos


lol yeah right!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's the 1lb per gallon method.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> That's the 1lb per gallon method.


where the hell will i put the fish if i add that much stone.
200 kilos is like twice my wheight!!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

75lb x 2.2 kilos = 165 kilos

You only weigh 37 lbs?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> 75lb x 2.2 kilos = 165 kilos
> 
> You only weigh 37 lbs?


i wheigh 95 kilos.
u said id need 200 kilos.
thats ALOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My calculation is messed up. Let me ask Jeeves.

I wish you guys would go with pounds instead of kilos.

37kilos

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> My calculation is messed up. Let me ask Jeeves.
> 
> I wish you guys would go with pounds instead of kilos.
> 
> ...


lol you were starting to piss me of right there








ok 35 i can live with. hehe. KILOS IS THE FUTURE BIATCH!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Adding a limestone rock to your aquarium will raise the pH as well as adding crushed coral to your filter.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Adding a limestone rock to your aquarium will raise the pH as well as adding crushed coral to your filter.


thats sounds like a better option, not keen on mesing with my beige sand.

can u recomend any special kind of coral??


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> Adding a limestone rock to your aquarium will raise the pH as well as adding crushed coral to your filter.


thats sounds like a better option, not keen on mesing with my beige sand.

can u recomend any special kind of coral?? [/quote] 
Carib Sea aragonate crushed coral i've had very good success with. Without it my pH was always fluctuating due to low kH in my tap water.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Adding a limestone rock to your aquarium will raise the pH as well as adding crushed coral to your filter.


thats sounds like a better option, not keen on mesing with my beige sand.

can u recomend any special kind of coral?? [/quote] 
Carib Sea aragonate crushed coral i've had very good success with. Without it my pH was always fluctuating due to low kH in my tap water.
[/quote]
now all i need is space in my inbuilt filter.
ive added a coal filter to it, so it completely full.
any whay i could get a cointainer to attach to one of the powerheads?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

corey, 
how low is your ph?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> corey,
> how low is your ph?


im not completely shure, cause i use ph-paper sticks, but it probably a hint under 6 or just over when i dont add the ph+.
ive been adding the ph pluss for about a month now.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

A liquid test kit is more accurate.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> A liquid test kit is more accurate.


yeah havent found one of those yet.

the paper thing works well, but its hard to read the difference between 5,9 and 6,1 if u catch my drift.

it aslo measures all the other parameters.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Since you have no room in your filter may i suggest you get yourself a large nylon filter bag and fill it with crushed coral and dump it in a inconspicuous spot in your tank. Also as a temporary fix until you do get a "buffer" for your tank you can try a tablespoon of predissolved Arm & Hammer baking soda added to each water change to raise your pH a bit. When raising pH you need to be cautious. Fluctuating pH is stressful on your fish.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Adding a limestone rock to your aquarium will raise the pH as well as adding crushed coral to your filter.


i added coral to my filter last time, it f'd up my tank for sure. i wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Before you start messing with the ph, have you checked your KH? I would suggest making your ph stable instead of messing with raising it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

got some salifert at my lfs today. 1000mm for 50bucks.
kh pluss ph Buffer.

Every 10mm powder per 25 gallons will approximately increase the alkalinity by 1.2 meq\L.

ill start off with a 25G water change and add 10 mm. then do another in a week. etc etc.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Baking Soda (Sodium bicarbonate) is a hell of alot cheaper. Good luck and be careful with how much you adjust your pH. It would really suck to kill your stock.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Like GG said, I would deff. look into stabalizing your pH as opposed to "fixing" it constantly. Fish will "adapt" to a pH over time as long as it's stable.


----------



## jblewis (Nov 9, 2005)

you also need to make sure water changes happen. a lowering ph can be from high nitrates. nitrate is nitric acid so your ph will start to lower the high your nitrates get do water changes and everything should be cool.


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

I havent read all the posts, but im guessing someone already informed you that messing with a tanks pH/kh with chemicals isnt the best idea. They are expensive, and most of the time do even work. Somebody suggested crushed coral, good idea but be espically careful not to add too much as the more crushed coral you have, the higher the pH. Also high nitrate levels will lower pH, as will ammonia and nitrite. Things like limestone, seashells, and other rocks containing calcium will raise the pH greatly, so again be sure not to add too much. Check your tap water's pH.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

jblewis said:


> you also need to make sure water changes happen. a lowering ph can be from high nitrates. nitrate is nitric acid so your ph will start to lower the high your nitrates get do water changes and everything should be cool.


my params as nitrate are not the issue, they are low. 
i do a 1/3 water change once a week.
its prob the massive drifts that are causing it..


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

jblewis said:


> you also need to make sure water changes happen. a lowering ph can be from high nitrates. nitrate is nitric acid so your ph will start to lower the high your nitrates get do water changes and everything should be cool.


NO NO NO
A general misunderstanding here.

Nitrate (NO3) is not nitric acid (HNO3). Nitrate is not an acid at all, it is only the salt of the strong acid (nitric acid). For example if you add KNO3 to your tank, nothing happens to pH or KH.

Here is info what is an acid.

An acid is a hydrogen ion (H+) donator. And a base is a hydrogen ion receiver.

pH means simply the concentration on hydrogen ions (H+) compared to hydroxide ions (OH-).
If the concentration is equal, pH reading is 7 (neutral).
If the concentration of hydrogen ions (H+) is 10 times the concentraion of hydroxide (OH-), then pH is 6 (it is a logarithmic scale, lg10).
Specifically pH = -log10(H+).

Regards


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Baking Soda (Sodium bicarbonate) is a hell of alot cheaper. Good luck and be careful with how much you adjust your pH. It would really suck to kill your stock.


I have been keeping an eye on this thread cause I added rocks to my tank and it seemed that my pH was bottoming out. I got the pH up stuff and I could not believe how much I had to put in. So, the guy told me to use the buffer stuff......I thought ok. And when I opened the jar I saw that it looked like baking power just like you said on here...lol. A well, the pH is great now regardless


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

sassyV said:


> Baking Soda (Sodium bicarbonate) is a hell of alot cheaper. Good luck and be careful with how much you adjust your pH. It would really suck to kill your stock.


I have been keeping an eye on this thread cause I added rocks to my tank and it seemed that my pH was bottoming out. I got the pH up stuff and I could not believe how much I had to put in. So, the guy told me to use the buffer stuff......I thought ok. And when I opened the jar I saw that it looked like baking power just like you said on here...lol. A well, the pH is great now regardless
[/quote]

so u add it with every water change??


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Baking Soda (Sodium bicarbonate) is a hell of alot cheaper. Good luck and be careful with how much you adjust your pH. It would really suck to kill your stock.


I have been keeping an eye on this thread cause I added rocks to my tank and it seemed that my pH was bottoming out. I got the pH up stuff and I could not believe how much I had to put in. So, the guy told me to use the buffer stuff......I thought ok. And when I opened the jar I saw that it looked like baking power just like you said on here...lol. A well, the pH is great now regardless
[/quote]

so u add it with every water change??
[/quote]
it says once pH level is reached; use in two week intervals. But I will see if it goes down a bit first befor I put more in. I hate putting in chemicals....if anything I will remove the rocks


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

grey coast calcite will raise the crap outta it 
its made for saltwater tanks i bought it before i knew what i was doin casue the guy at my lfs said it would be fine ( and as we all know they dont know their a$$ from a hole in the ground ) 
and i tried and tired to lower my ph but couldnt then i found out why 
and have since fixed the prob but my rbp lived in water with a ph off any scale i could find for like 5 months 
that should help


----------

